# Any good pnp headlamps out there?



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

Dont want to splice into wiring cuz car is a 3 year lease, but i want hid lamps in this thing so need something with projectors that is not going to be junk...


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

All the headlamps you'll find on ebay are all plug and play.


----------

